# Canon EOS-1D C Information



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 24, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>The EOS-1D C broken down a bit more.

</strong>A reader sent in some information about the EOS-1D C.</p>
<p><strong>1)</strong> A 25P firmware is coming next week.</p>
<p><strong>2)</strong> Canon is aware that high iso, high motion doesn’t mix well with 4K aggressively compressed to MJPEG. So my little experience of doing 4K framegrab is mixed. Quality is amazing in natural daylight portrait, but is less interesting in action high iso scene. They are aware of that and the “limit is the card writting speed” at 100Mb/s.</p>
<p>Interestingly the buffer looks to be well over 380 Mb/s and almost 3Gb large. So basically, the camera could run small sequence with lower compression in 4K or even in 8K for 3 to 6 second on the buffer, and then move that to the card when done a little bit ala phantom.</p>
<p>They say they will “investigate in this direction”.</p>
<p><strong>3)</strong> The twin Digic V in the 1Dc are slightly over clocked compared to the one in the 1Dx therefore this is why there is a need for better cooling.</p>
<p><strong>4)</strong> The C500 with its slightly lower pixel density and higher pixel size, is for now the king of the hill when it comes to high iso and low light when filming in 4K.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D C at B&H Photo for $11,999</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ddashti (Jan 24, 2013)

The 1D C is already facing that many problems?
Canon definitely could've waited on this one.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jan 24, 2013)

ddashti said:


> The 1D C is already facing that many problems?
> Canon definitely could've waited on this one.



...or made a lower-priced, high bitrate, 2k version first. 5D-C or 7D-C.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 24, 2013)

ddashti said:


> The 1D C is already facing that many problems?
> Canon definitely could've waited on this one.



Did you actually read the points or did you just see "broken down" and assume that meant "broken?" Only thing that seems like an issue is #2, and it seems more like something the camera just doesn't do well with moreso than a problem.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 24, 2013)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> ..or made a lower-priced, high bitrate, 2k version first. 5D-C or 7D-C.



As much as I would have loved that, why does it matter which comes first? I'm sure something like that will come around in the future.


----------



## Basilius (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey there,

"4) The C500 with its slightly lower pixel density and higher pixel size, is for now the king of the hill when it comes to high iso and low light when filming in 4K."

It has been proven, that the noise level at the same output-size does is not effected by the pixel density, if the pixel density is not smaller then around 3µm. -> Take a look at the 5d III/d800. Which is obviously just valid for still-images, which means that this camera (1DC) is not using every single Pixel for video... but why? Too much data!?

"Interestingly the buffer looks to be well over 380 Mb/s and almost 3Gb large."

A 1DC-Raw-File should be around 20MB big. While doing 24fps we should have a data-rate of about 480 Mb/s. So this should be do-able in a while, would be nice! 

regards
Basilius


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jan 24, 2013)

480 Mb/s,

^well we know that the 1Dx is capable of three times that for burst, right?


----------



## witeken (Jan 24, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Interestingly the buffer looks to be well over 380 Mb/s and almost 3Gb large. So basically, the camera could run small sequence with lower compression in 4K *or even in 8K for 3 to 6 second on the buffer*, and then move that to the card when done a little bit ala phantom.



How can you record 8k video with a 18 MP sensor ?


----------



## Basilius (Jan 24, 2013)

witeken said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly the buffer looks to be well over 380 Mb/s and almost 3Gb large. So basically, the camera could run small sequence with lower compression in 4K *or even in 8K for 3 to 6 second on the buffer*, and then move that to the card when done a little bit ala phantom.
> ...



Good point!  For 8K you need at least 39MP considering the 3:2 ratio...
More desirable would be a 240fps burst mode at full-HD like the fs700 has it! :


----------



## Noc (Jan 25, 2013)

Canon 1Dx and 1Dc. 
The firmware price...

http://wolfcrow.com/blog/canon-1dc-vs-1dx/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=canon-1dc-vs-1dx


----------

